# question about sights on a Armscor Rock Island 1911 A1



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm looking at a Armscor 1911 A1 I like the gun all but the sights.
It says that it is "Mil Spec" does that mean that colt sights will fit?
Or the sights that I see for sale that say will fit Colt and most clones will fit? 

It has the small blade on the front what should I expect to pay a gunsmith to
charge for changing them?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Armscor does make several tactical models with different sights.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

One of my High Standard's (Armscor) has Novak style sights. Its the Covert model.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> One of my High Standard's (Armscor) has Novak style sights. Its the Covert model.


Doesn't "Novak" refer to the way the sights use a dovetail to mount? I could be wrong here but I think "Novak" doesn't refer to the sight picture, instead it is just the mounting method.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Try this,www.novaksights.com


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It use to be RIA GI models were fixed sights like old colt government models in the 60's and 70's and I have seen gun shops refer to them as "mil spec" as that was the GI model 1911. RIA makes a tactical model (several as noted) with adjustable rear sights that I don't believe qualify as "mil spec" though I suppose any retailer / mfg can use that term if they so choose.

The difference, BTW, between the GI model and the tactical model was about $50-75 and well worth it - you'd pay a gun smith more to upgrade your sights. The low profile hammer, skeleton trigger were also part of the upgrade over the GI model and with a $75 or less difference that's a bargain.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Try this,www.novaksights.com/Novak.html


Bad link, can you repost it?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I've got one of those that had the military type sights when I first got it.

It is a ball to shoot, . . . probably my favorite if the truth was known about all of em.

For me, . . . typical man size target never was a problem, . . . decided to shoot closer, . . . hadda get better sights, . . . put em on myself, . . . only need a staking tool.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay FoolAmI,just do a search for Novak sights. Cant fix link. Maybe admin can help fix it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a 25-40 yard gun, point and shoot. It's not like your going to shoot 100 yards with a 45 and really effect anything.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have read several eminent firearm writers and trainers who held that simple fixed sights are the best for a fighting handgun.


----------



## 3percent (Dec 28, 2014)

Point and shoot. Point and shoot. Point and shoot.

By the way, point and shoot.

I was a primary marksmanship instructor (8531) in the Marines and this is converse to how I trained my Marines.

BUT!!

In defensive and offensive shooting, I firmly believe that when you are shooting your hand gun in bad situation, you are not going to have time to focus clearly on your sights and the target. Get that first round instinct and a good quick follow up. It should be just like pointing your finger.

Here is how I practice and how I taught my wife:

At home with and UNLOADED handgun...Draw (or pick up off the nightstand) and point your gun from just below your head. Basically just pointing it with an outstretched supported aim. At that point, keep your hand and arm steady and ONLY drop your head and see where the sights are squared up with. Keep doing this until you find your natural point of aim. It should get to the point that you feel like you are pointing your index finger.

Oh, you did not ask, but the RIA .45's are good guns. I had one for a while and feed it all sorts of Russian and cheap American junk and it never once failed. The only reason I sold it and went with GLOCK was that the 1911's have a hard recoil that snaps my wrist. I can shoot any caliber GLOCK all day and it not do that, but the 1911's destroy my wrist.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

3percent said:


> Here is how I practice and how I taught my wife:
> 
> At home with and UNLOADED handgun...Draw (or pick up off the nightstand) and point your gun from just below your head. Basically just pointing it with an outstretched supported aim. At that point, keep your hand and arm steady and ONLY drop your head and see where the sights are squared up with. Keep doing this until you find your natural point of aim. It should get to the point that you feel like you are pointing your index finger.


This works real good with Crimson Trace laser sights.... Its how I trained when I got my 1911.


----------

